# Paint Sprayer Graco vs Earlex?



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

DIY-Her said:


> Looking to purchase a sprayer for more house projects and finishing up painting and staining my kitchen cabinets.
> Will be using
> *ProClassic® Interior Acrylic Latex Enamel*
> 
> ...


 
Earlex sprayers are made by an English co.,Graco is made here in the USA,here's a link.

OOPS wrong link,see next post.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Earlex is an English company,Graco is made here in the USA,i'll post a link to a distributor.

https://www.cjspray.com/


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

well that explains it  why when I did Youtube video searches on Earlex, all the voices were English accents 

I also read on this forum that airless is for paints and HPLV is for varnish and some stains? Should I stick with the Graco 3900 or go up one model?


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

ok, now instead of the Graco 3900, I'm thinking to jump to the TrueCoat Plus II Handheld Electric Airless Sprayer 16n659 ?

It says it can spray both mediums, paint and poly etc where I think the 3900 may not do the Sherwin Williams Pro Classic without me watering it down too much?

I like that it's still hand held and easy for me to take around if my husband isn't home. 
Anyone here own the TrueCoat PlusII?


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just bought the Graco TrueCoat and it is great. I never thought an airless would spray so well. I sprayed SW Latex with no watering down and came out incredible

I was going to go with one of the bigger units like the X5 but from what I have read it takes about 1/4 to 1/3 of a gallon of paint to fill up the pump and hose etc. This is fine if you are spraying 5 gallons to paint a fence. If you are going to paint a few small things you waste a ton of paint. The True Coat only wastes a few ounces but works great.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you Troy  now to find the best price. I already painted my upper cabinets, 4-5 coats. Even though it leveled out, I can still see some brush strokes and I'd like to get it nicer than it is. I'm also thinking to order lower kitchen cabinets and if I can get them unfinished for a lot less from the same company, I might stain and poly them myself. I've done a lot of staining and poly for years, so it's just a matter of my time.
Thanks for your input. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

ok, here is a video I found, the spray seems to be pretty wide, or is it that the guy that used it just didn't have it set right. Seems just as much paint that got onto the board also went into the air?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xzkYxfPtZE


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

looks like I'll need an hvlp mainly because I might have to paint some of my doors in the basement during the Winter months and the same thing for my large frames staining and poly. I can't have it fogging up the basement with paint like it seems the airless will do. I need it more concentrated and controlled spray.
Darn, I really liked the setup and the weighted syphon on the Graco Truecoat.

Wish i knew a better way.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

anyone use the Spray Station Gemini? still searching on which model will work for me


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

ok, now after looking at the Spray Station Gemini, I see how it can use up a lot of product just to prime it. Getting a bit frustrated at which one I need.
Any help appreciated


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

DIY-Her said:


> ok, now after looking at the Spray Station Gemini, I see how it can use up a lot of product just to prime it. Getting a bit frustrated at which one I need.
> Any help appreciated


 
HVLP is going to produce a lot of paint floating in the air as opposed to an airless,not that you wont have some,but less than HVLP,and if you go airless and like the Graco pro,this link will get you the Graco pro refurb with a same as new warranty, something to think about.

https://www.cjspray.com/professiona...aco-truecoat-pro-cordless-sprayer-258864.html


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the adjustable true coat sprayer and even on the lightest setting it throws a lot of paint. I used SW Emerald in my basement and there was very little smell. It is low or no VOC. I painted the molding I used for picture frame wainscoting. It definitely used more paint then a brush but came out glass smooth. 

I bought it at Homie with a 10% off coupon for $264 with tax


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

I grew up spraying in a body shop. The reason I did not go with HVLP is you need a real good drying system to keep condensation from the compressor from messing up the paint.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a graco 3900 thought it would be great if I only had 1 or 2 doors to spray. I also used pro classic it did not work. The reason is pro classic has levelers in it that eliminates brush strokes. For the 3900 you had to thin the paint so much it effected the levelers big time and the heated air from the turbine dried the paint too quick and it looked streaked. To the best of my knowledge to get a HVLP that will shoot straight latex runs around $2000. An airless sprayer can shoot latex straight from the can. The thing that determines how much it sprays is the tip size, for example most come with a 517 tip, that means that 1 foot away from say a wall the fan will be 10 inches wide (double the first number) and it has a 17 thousands orfice that is how much paint it lets through the tip. This size tip is good for say painting walls. Now take a 210 fine finish tip the fan is 4 inches wide and the orfice is only 10 thousands, much smaller. This tip is good for trim and doors. I have never used the true coat, but I have used the Wagner and found the secret there is don't let it get over half empty. If you do it tends to spit. Hope this helps to clear some confusion and does not add to it.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks so much for your help Canary, Troy and ToolSeeker, that helps end the confusion  Airless it is. I guess I could use the smaller tip for stain and/or poly on my floater frames. I wonder how it would work on spraying gallery wrapped canvas prints.

Now to figure out if I need the battery, or electric


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

Just thought of another use after the kitchen cabinets, my cement wall and floor in the basement  would probably be easier than a roller


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

what is the difference between the Graco TrueCoat Pro II Professional Handheld Sprayer 16n673
and
the TrueCoat Plus II Handheld Electric Airless Sprayer 16n659


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

ok, think I figured it out, did a lot of searching and reading. I know the difference between the Pro and the Pro II, Pro II is 20V battery and has the option to be able to replace all parts in the future.
Graco TrueCoat Pro II Cordless as much as I can't afford it :-/ I know we have many projects including all our entry doors to the house, and our 2 garage doors along with my kitchen cabinets and thinking it might help paint our 18ft ceiling in our foyer a lot easier as long as things are taped off with plastic.
Plus, there is now a $75 rebate going on from Graco. 

Thanks to all for your help in making this stressful decision. I've been working on looking for the paint sprayer and getting ready for another 2 day art festival this weekend, so been a bit stressed.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would suggest go on you tube and go to Idaho painters he has some really good vids on spraying.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks  Been on Youtube a lot with looking how to get just my kitchen cabinets done. I'll go check if this was one of the companies I watched. After watching some videos directly from Graco, I know already some of the older videos I watched, the people making the video were doing it wrong in more ways than one.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

I ended up buying it on Ebay  $490 then my $75 rebate.
I was able to pay for it with Paypal Bill-pay and have 6 months to pay it down with no interest. Much better than putting it on a credit card


----------



## Flo.G (Oct 9, 2013)

At that price, aren't you afraid tool might broke and you are stuck with no returning or warranty?
I have been debating if getting a graco truecoat II plus on ebay. New, sells for $190 instead $260, but is the saving worth if it brakes... 



DIY-Her said:


> I ended up buying it on Ebay  $490 then my $75 rebate.
> I was able to pay for it with Paypal Bill-pay and have 6 months to pay it down with no interest. Much better than putting it on a credit card


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If your buying it new there should be some kind of warranty since the new is sold by dealers in most cases, I think.
I would suggest you go to a couple paint forums , use the search and read the reviews.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

They are both descent, comes down to personal preference.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

my Graco seems to have clogged. I can't even get water to spray through it.
Is there something I need to check? no real phone number to call Graco directly


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

DIY-Her said:


> my Graco seems to have clogged. I can't even get water to spray through it.
> Is there something I need to check? no real phone number to call Graco directly


Sometimes the ball gets stuck. A light tap or two in the right place on the pump shaft will loosen it up. 

Hard to describe where to tap it, need a pic or model number.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Also the tip can become clogged try turning the tip 180 degrees so the arrow is pointing toward you then spray this will clear a clogged tip.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you. I knew about the unclog option, have used it a few times while painting. This time it didn't work.

What I finally did was poured some mineral spirits inside the container and primed the sprayer. Went outside and gave it a few squirts, and eventually it worked itself out. My 4 door frames for my kitchen cabinets came in, the ones I am putting glass in, and I wanted to finish painting them, and my center island. Hopefully I'll have enough done that the kitchen can be more in order for the holidays lol. Still need to replace some of the perimeter cabinets, but thats another project.


----------



## GracoGuy (Aug 18, 2014)

This is a great thread!

So much information, research, and thought went into it. I appreciate, as a Graco employee, all the support and information that was shared. This is a truly helpful thread!

I'm happy the TrueCoat Plus II handheld worked for you, and how the benefit of using the right tip makes a world of difference!

Take care!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

GracoGuy said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> So much information, research, and thought went into it. I appreciate, as a Graco employee, all the support and information that was shared. This is a truly helpful thread!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site Graco Guy. Hope you check in from time to time as we get several first time spray people on here with questions.


----------

